# 8 From the Ground—



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2020)

Jack Zwickey passed. Did y’all hear that?? Sad day for traditional archery. He was a pioneer in our sport. We lost another of the old guard....RIP sir. 

When I heard this news the other day I went to my shop and put together some wood arrows with Zwickey Deltas on the front. They have been one of my favorite heads for years. 

I got to hit the woods for a little while yesterday with a friend of mine (who also put some meat on the pole) We got settled in about 400pm I guess. I was in a blowdown that has proven to be a good spot in the last few weeks . I saw several does and a spike- then all of the does suddenly left, in a hurry. Then I heard a soft grunt from behind me. Again and again. When this buck came into view I knew I was Going to have to get it together and try to arrow him.  I sat still and he walked past me at 6 yards- when he was quartering far enough I drew and shot- and it looked pretty good. He bounded off and I saw him fall about 60 yards away. It took a minute to sink in and I just sat there for a second. Thank you Lord for all the blessings necessary for me to do what I love to do. This is the best buck I’ve ever arrowed from the ground. 
Martin X200 recurve
Cedar arrow
Zwickey Delta broadhead.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 15, 2020)

Good buck Dendy. Keep on rolling.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2020)

Fine buck, and well-earned!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 15, 2020)

That's a gooden man! Congrats! You bout got me ready to try that ground hunting. So if you'll just show me to that dead fall.....?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2020)

Awesome Dendy!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 15, 2020)

Man that's a great hunt and a fine buck to boot ! Congratulation's !!!


----------



## splatek (Nov 15, 2020)

You’re really dialed in. great bucks Dendy! congrats!!!


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 15, 2020)

That is a pretty deer for sure, gotta love that blowdown...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 15, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> Jack Zwickey passed. Did y’all hear that?? Sad day for traditional archery. He was a pioneer in our sport. We lost another of the old guard....RIP sir.
> 
> When I heard this news the other day I went to my shop and put together some wood arrows with Zwickey Deltas on the front. They have been one of my favorite heads for years.
> 
> ...


Great looking buck Dendy! Awesome job from the ground.


----------



## devolve (Nov 15, 2020)

Fantastic buddy!!!!! I’m proud for you. 
RIP Mr Zwickey. I was reading about him yesterday. I love the picture of him with the giant delta BH.


----------



## wag03 (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## antharper (Nov 15, 2020)

Absolute killer lol , congrats on a beautiful buck ! Even better on the ground with Indian gear


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 15, 2020)

Great buck!! You getting it done. congrats.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations Dendy!!! 
I was reading this thinking......where’s his posts of deer #6 and 7????
Then, it hit me......lol! 
Your ground game is solid and most stellar man!


----------



## Preaching archer (Nov 15, 2020)

Way to go Dendy. You are going to entice me to get a pac seat and guillie


----------



## Triple C (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats on such a fine buck!  Love reading about you guys getting it done at eye-level.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2020)

Way to go on great buck brother!


----------



## twoheartedale (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## marshdawg (Nov 16, 2020)

Dang man you are getting it done!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Nov 16, 2020)

That’s awesome - congratulations on the great season your having


----------



## Wifeshusband (Nov 16, 2020)

Always amazed at you traditionalists. Way to go!  He's a dandy, but, in my book, any kill with a recurve or longbow is a _dandy._


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr Cromer well done congratulation


----------



## elhoward622 (Nov 16, 2020)

That is awesome and some good inspiration! I’m finally getting consistent enough with my new recurve limb/arrow build combination to start taking it out. What is that seat? I need one!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 19, 2020)

That's an awesome Buck!!!!


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 19, 2020)

Way to go Dendy!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hot Dang Diggity, that's a Dandy Dendy!!! Nice tribute to Mr. Zwickey. Congratulations!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2020)

Double congrats ???? 
?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice Buck D-Man!!!!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 15, 2020)

Congrats man


----------

